# Replacing treble hooks...



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

Do any of you replace the treble hooks on Rapalas, Lucky Crafts, etc. with single hooks?

I am thinking about doing so because I know those trebles can really rip up a fish sometimes. 

I imagine the hook-up rate would decrease, but I was curious to know your experience with this.

Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I did it on some Kastmasters of mine. I really helped to keep them from getting hung up when pulling them across submerged sagebrush at the Berry. Be careful with Raps and Luckys though. It may throw off the balance or ability to suspend properly. If you're most concerned with fish mortality, pinch down the barbs on the existing hooks, and sharpen the points on them all.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there anywhere local to buy the little split rings?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Is there anywhere local to buy the little split rings?


I have seen them at both Sportsman's and Cabela's, although it has been a while.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

VMC makes an open eye siwash hook for replacing trebles. Because of the open eye you don't need split rings. On my smaller trout gear I've replaced the trebles on all my spinners and lucky crafts with these hooks and haven't noticed a major decrease in hook ups. Usually on my LC pointers I'll leave a treble on front which really decreases the damage to an aggressive fish and helps keep me from getting tore up. Just replace the treble with a single that's one size larger. I ordered mine from cabelas online. 

I second the comment on bending down barbs and keeping the hooks sharp. Bending down the barbs is easily the best way to minimize damage but you will have a lot more thrown hooks.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I've tried it, and it doesn't seem to work well with Rapalas. A lot of times the bigger fish will hit the side of the lure instead of the back, and it helps to have a treble in that situation. Also, you need to add an extra split ring to make the hook ride parallel, and it can change the action of the Rapala. I ususally just pinch down the barbs on mine, and that makes it easier to get out of the fish, the net, or my hands.


----------

